# Port Forwarding trouble.



## Jogna (Mar 13, 2007)

My knowledge of networking is very limited, i'm a beginner with the subject.

I run Windows XP, connected with a Linksys WRT54G router. My ISP is Shaw. I've been trying constantly to forward ports, using guides found on portforward.com. Everything I try fails. I set up port forwards and they are still closed. I realised that I probably need a static IP address and whenever I set it up, very closely following the step by step guide once again on portforward.com, it always screws up. 

I called my ISP asking for my DNS server addresses to set up my Static IP, but they are so incompetent that they had no idea what either a DNS was or a Static IP. Ridiculous.

Whenever I try to set up the static IP after following the steps carefully, I press okay, and then my internet stops working and I have no network information it just gets cleared or something. 
I wish I knew what I was doing wrong. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## flychen (Feb 26, 2007)

Jogna said:


> My knowledge of networking is very limited, i'm a beginner with the subject.
> 
> I run Windows XP, connected with a Linksys WRT54G router. My ISP is Shaw. I've been trying constantly to forward ports, using guides found on portforward.com. Everything I try fails. I set up port forwards and they are still closed. I realised that I probably need a static IP address and whenever I set it up, very closely following the step by step guide once again on portforward.com, it always screws up.
> 
> ...


Has the ISP already gave your static ip add? If they done. Pls check that have you configured default route, the configuraion of ip add and mask is right?


----------



## Aelobin (Feb 12, 2007)

If youre trying to set a static ip on the internet ip, then youll have to contact your ISP about that, only they can do that.

But if youre trying to set a static ip on a networked computer like i think you are, youll need to disable DHCP on the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need a static IP address to forward ports, just some method of knowing the current dynamic IP address. I use DynDNS to map a URL to my dynamic address.

If you open the ports, and they're still closed, the ISP may be blocking them.


----------

